# Favorite horror movie moments/Great horror movies (possibility of NSFW)



## Devi8 (Oct 25, 2008)

Since Halloween is just next week, how bout we share our favorite Horror movies and moments, just to get in the mood?

My favorite horror movie  would have to be Videodrome, because it was just plain trippy, and my favorite moment would be from Phantasm.
http://www.gifmania.it/filmati/phantasm/phantasm39sa1ps.gif (warning, gore)
That was one of the most freakiest death scenes I have EVER seen.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh, geez....

Um...I don't have a specific one...I love horror movies as a whole ^-^;


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 25, 2008)

feel free to link to gory images with a clear warning, but please don't post them inline. thanks.


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> feel free to link to gory images with a clear warning, but please don't post them inline. thanks.


oops, sorry.


----------



## Kano (Oct 25, 2008)

I really like the Saw series for some reason. Because it actually has an intricate story line with a lot of sub-plots and twists and isn't just another movie with some family moving into an old haunted house and being tortured by previous owners. c:


----------



## Journey (Oct 26, 2008)

tremors use to scare the hell out of me but otherwise I've just now started watching some of the horror genra so I guess I really can't say


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 26, 2008)

This movie was terrible, but I have to say, Jeepers Creepers 2 had me rolling when the creeper was leaping through the cornfields.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 26, 2008)

An American Werewolf in London
The Howling
Re-Animator
Evil Dead 2
From Beyond
Dead Alive / Brain Dead
Nightbreed


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 26, 2008)

Aliens... and that's about it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine is the Friday the 13th series. My favorite moment (actually there's two from the same movie) is from Jason Takes Manhattan. First, is when Jason rips a guy's intestines out with a harpoon, then on top of a building, a black guy stuns Jason with repeated punches, then challenges Jason to do something. Jason literally knocks the guy's head off with one punch, and it falls off the side of the building and into a dumpster.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 26, 2008)

A couple of moments in Signs were pretty good at the cinema, notably the scene where he's walking around the cornfield at night, being spied on upon from the roof of the barn and the birthday party scene.


----------



## Chanticleer (Oct 26, 2008)

Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Wait, does that count?


----------



## Kano (Oct 26, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> Wait, does that count?



lol. One of the greatest movies ever.


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Personally I like Saw series (but not saw4, the only good thing in this movie is the ending, because the song is from X Japan), I also like Ju-On (yeah japanese Movie, not this bad Ami-Clon The Grudge, same for Ring, japanese one is better than american. But ok the japanese movie is somehow boring, better read the book.), Tales of Two Sister (Korea Horror ;-), Call(Japanese Horror) , Sillent Hill, Scared (Thai-Horror), Braind Dead


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 26, 2008)

Van Helsing is somewhat of a horror movie to meh.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Mine is the Friday the 13th series. My favorite moment (actually there's two from the same movie) is from Jason Takes Manhattan. First, is when Jason rips a guy's intestines out with a harpoon, then on top of a building, a black guy stuns Jason with repeated punches, then challenges Jason to do something. Jason literally knocks the guy's head off with one punch, and it falls off the side of the building and into a dumpster.



Ooo...are you going to see the new one in January? 


28 Days Later
The Haunting (the old Black and white, not the new crappy one)
Pulse (US vers.)
The Darkness
Saw series
Army of Darkness
Dawn of the Dead (new)
Seven
The Ring (US vers.)
Ju-On (The Grudge: Japanese vers.)
Pathology
Hellraiser 1 and 2
Silent Hill   (I've walked the mainstreet in the movie.  It was filmed in Brantford Ontario *L*)


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 26, 2008)

I had so good moments in The Ring, but it's more of a suspence movie, so it doesn't count.

Aside this one, there's Freddy VS. Jason that gave me so chills.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Japanese film of Ring for the psychological atmosphere and the American version for being generally more creepy and indepth. The 2002 version's scene with Sadako coming out of the TV surpasses the original adaptation's, making that my favourite horror scene. 

I've never read the book, but it's definitely something that would interest me. <(^-^)>


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 28, 2008)

I HATE horror movies - I've never watched one. The scariest movie I've seen is Cloverfield.  And that isnt scary. lol

But, for all you British Horror fans, Heres a lovely clip of Davina Mcall being eaten by zombies in the Big Brother house.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KiXychxtZjk

Considering she is only a TV hostess, she does well as a screaming, dying actress in my opinion.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

I love horrors movies, trying to pick a favorite is hard. I love to see people get mindlessly tortured!


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre 1 & 2
Halloween
Nightmare on Elm Street
Friday the 13th
House of the 1000 Corpses
The Devil Reject's
Braindead
Silent Hill
Freddy vs. Jason
Resident Evil
...

I just f**king love horror movies <3 And I love Halloween ^^ Even though I celebrate it as Samhain I still love it


----------

